# Rodman says James Worthy was unguardable



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

> One time somebody at ESPN asked me, “If you had to pick the five greatest NBA players of all time, who would they be?”
> 
> I was like, “Dennis Rodman, Dennis Rodman, Dennis Rodman …” and so forth. But if I really had to pick a “Dennis Rodman Dream Team,” I would put Michael Jordan number one. I’d put Scottie Pippen at the two guard, of course. As my center, I’d put myself, and as my small forward, I’d go with James Worthy from the Lakers. My power forward would be Kevin McHale from the Celtics. As far as a shooting guard, coming off the bench, that would have to be Steve Kerr – that guy could shoot the **** out of it.
> 
> ...


http://hoopshype.com/articles/dead_rodman.htm


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, Big Smooth. Had some of the best moves and touch around the rim I've ever seen. Surprised to hear Rodman say that, he doesn't come off as a guy who would admit to stuff like that. Though maybe not, I don't know Rodman...and don't want to.


----------

